# 10 years old, aiming to PGA



## greenbird (Oct 15, 2009)

Charlie Reiter, only 10 years old, aiming to be on PGA Tour someday.

There's an interesting story betweent Charlie and golf. When Charlie was brought home from the hospital, his father placed a plastic set of golf clubs[/URL] next to his crib. Charlie and golf have been inextricably linked ever since.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Sound like the Boys got a plan welcome to the forum.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

do you have a handicap?


----------

